# Blazing Acres 1st Kidding Thread:samssimonsays olive surprise!



## samssimonsays (Oct 10, 2016)

Well, here is goes. My first Kidding thread! We will be spacing out the breedings to two this month and two next month to give us a bit of a break and ease into the kidding this year.

We will have Scarlet, our AGDA registered Nubian doe bred for her second freshening, first with us, to our registered Nubian buckling, Rebel. 

  

We will be breeding our Saanan/Nubian doe, Tilda, for her first freshening to Roscoe who is Scarlet's son. 
  

Then we will be breeding May, our alpine, for her second freshening to Rebel.
 

And last but not least, Olive our Alpine doe will be bred to Roscoe for her first freshening.
 

I am anxious to see what May and Scarlet do as second fresheners and what the other two do as first timers!


----------



## luvmypets (Oct 10, 2016)

I am so excited for you! You have had to watch all the babies for far too long, now its time for your own. I love Olive's coloring! Cannot wait to see what they give you


----------



## samssimonsays (Oct 10, 2016)

luvmypets said:


> I am so excited for you! You have had to watch all the babies for far too long, now its time for your own. I love Olive's coloring! Cannot wait to see what they give you


Thank you so much I am super excited and nervous all at the same time. My girls all went into heat at the end of the month of September so I may have to wait but I'll be keeping a close eye on them while we wait.


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 10, 2016)

Awesome! Count me in on the waiting list!


----------



## babsbag (Oct 11, 2016)

'Tis that time of year. It is so exciting to start the wait and anticipation. 

My first of many was bred today, her idea, not mine.


----------



## samssimonsays (Oct 11, 2016)

babsbag said:


> 'Tis that time of year. It is so exciting to start the wait and anticipation.
> 
> My first of many was bred today, her idea, not mine.


Ahaha. It seems I will have to wait for scarlet for sure. Rebel may be too young. Sigh. I guess I will be attempting Roscoe with his designated ladies as he was blubbering and romancing then until he realized they weren't interested (tilda made it very clear ) I guess time will tell if this he month or not for some of them.... I'm really not very good at patience but I'm getting there lol.


----------



## samssimonsays (Oct 11, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> Awesome! Count me in on the waiting list!


Next year this time I will be waiting with YOU, right?


----------



## luvmypets (Oct 11, 2016)

samssimonsays said:


> Next year this time I will be waiting with YOU, right?


X2


----------



## samssimonsays (Oct 11, 2016)

We Tried all the girls last night but no one was ready, or even close. It did show me that Roscoe IS ready (I was concerned as he has not been blubbering or interested in the ladies, other than still thinking he should nurse from his mom after being separated since June..... Rebel. however, is NOT ready and NOT interested at all. He stays glued to Roscoe as the girls pick on him a bit and he is shy. I have been working on him about coming out of his shell and he is coming along nicely but he is still shy. I knew the girls weren't in heat but I had hoped otherwise  Thankfully I know that Tilda gets SUPER vocal, painfully vocal seriously, when she is in heat. Scarlet shows no real signs on anything but some pink on her vulva. May, gets extra pushy with the dogs and pink in the vulva. And Olive, sweet Olive.... she swishes her tail and rubs her butt on my making what sounds like little coos  At least three of them give me some sort of heads up! 


All 6 goats got to browse together last night under my careful watch, no breedings or attempts at such were made. One can hope lol. With how Olive, May and Tilda reacted to the boys I figured they need to get to know them a bit more and they were much better yesterday than on Sunday, no ramming to the ground and aggression towards the unknowing boys


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 11, 2016)

Well gosh... no ramming? It wouldn't happen to be because they're standing in the midst of a smorgasbord of delectable browse would it?



samssimonsays said:


> Next year this time I will be waiting with YOU, right?



That's the plan  Have actually been thinking/considering that maybe... just maybe, I can find someone who wishes to sell a bred doe (maybe an older doe who they'd be considering retiring as they replace their herd with younger animals). One that I might get 1 or 2 more breedings out of. Many advantages to me, the biggest being she'd be an experienced mother with less chance of complications.


----------



## samssimonsays (Oct 11, 2016)

@Latestarter I introduced them outside of the pen when it happened. No ramming this time may have been due to the browse yes lol. And that would be a great experience for sure to get a bred doe.  I had hoped to add another registered nubian doe this coming year but I want to survive my first kidding and raising of babies and milking four does before I add anything else to deal with.


----------



## samssimonsays (Oct 11, 2016)

As a FF May was giving me close to a 1/2 gallon a day. Since I do not have anyone to take pics of the goats set up, not that they would set up for me anyways, I have to snap pics of them as close as possible as they are standing normally...  So here are my best attempts. The one thing I would change about May is her hip bones are VERY pronounced and it makes her look like I starve her when in reality, she is THICK. They indeed have a curve to them that makes them protrude "extra". Since I am breeding her to a Nubian buck and focusing on milk (both of my bucks comes from heavy milking lines) I am not too concerned about it and feel like either bucks rumps would improve on this.


----------



## samssimonsays (Oct 11, 2016)

Scarlet as a FF gave me about 6 cups a day at her max. 

I would like to see more curve to her ears and a more pronounced Roman nose but all in all I really like how Scarlet is put together.


----------



## samssimonsays (Oct 11, 2016)

Olive has turned into a very nicely put together doe in my opinion. Yes, she could be a little taller but she has filled out and really grown into a nice looking doe in my opinion. Her mother won many awards in the dairy ring at our fairs. She had a phenomenal udder as well.


----------



## samssimonsays (Oct 11, 2016)

Tilda, 1/2 Saanan 1/2 Nubian, has also turned into a beautiful doe. I would like her back to be a little more even. Her butt is slightly taller than the rest of her but she has evened out a lot since she was a kid. Her mother as a 3rd FF purebred nubian had a really nice udder and if I remember correctly, the gal was getting a gallon or so from her. 

This is the doe that developed a precocious udder that was, in fact, giving me milk.


----------



## samssimonsays (Oct 11, 2016)

And of course, Roscoe. Son of Scarlet, and his father resides at a MN goat dairy. This little man has some milking lines behind him for sure! I am super excited to see what he throws as he really is developing into a nice buck. Very sturdy, big and even. I do not know what he will turn into as he is only 7 months old but he is certainly developing nicely with good attachment. I would like to see a bigger head and more curl to his ears with a more roman nose tho.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 11, 2016)

Good luck with your breeding and first kidding.


----------



## samssimonsays (Oct 11, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> Good luck with your breeding and first kidding.


Thank you.  We will have some 50% and 75% Nubian unfortunately but I am excited to start working on my own lines for the Nubians as I will have my fully papered nubians as well. When we add they will be papered Nubians but I do love my Alpines and my "Snubain" girls too.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 11, 2016)

Was the Snubian not registered as an Experimental (Recorded Grade)?


----------



## samssimonsays (Oct 11, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> Was the Snubian not registered as an Experimental (Recorded Grade)?


No. Not yet.


----------



## samssimonsays (Oct 25, 2016)

Last night we bred our first goat! 

Olive was in heat and willing  

View attachment 23514


----------



## luvmypets (Oct 25, 2016)

So excited!


----------



## babsbag (Oct 25, 2016)

My girls will probably all be in heat this week since it is raining and they will melt in the rain and won't even think about being courted.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Oct 25, 2016)

will be following for sure! 

We won't start breeding until Nov 1st.....no Feb kids here, even later March can be cold!


----------



## samssimonsays (Oct 25, 2016)

babsbag said:


> My girls will probably all be in heat this week since it is raining and they will melt in the rain and won't even think about being courted.


Probably!  

We had wanted mid March but heat cycles just didn't work out that way. Oh well! I have no clue if he did it right....  it was his first time and all  He was having troubles at first as she wanted to sniff his butt at the same time as he was hers.


----------



## samssimonsays (Oct 25, 2016)

Hens and Roos said:


> will be following for sure!
> 
> We won't start breeding until Nov 1st.....no Feb kids here, even later March can be cold!


I know! I am nervous but my barn stays pretty warm with them in there thankfully and I have a fire proof heat lamp to use.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 25, 2016)

By March I am thinking summer again and worried that the days will be too warm for the cool Spring nights. Very happy to live in CA


----------



## Ferguson K (Oct 25, 2016)

Good luck friend!


----------



## samssimonsays (Oct 26, 2016)

Thank you from the "southerners"  My biggest fear is that nasty frost bite or losing a kid to getting chilled. Tilda, my Snubian, lost around 1/3 or her ears to frost bite born the beginning of March. But I also do not want too hot either as that can be just as dangerous as I have been watching and reading.  SO MANY THINGS TO CONSIDER!!! 

Put Olive and Roscoe together again last night and NOTHING. Not sure if it is a  a or a  yet. another month will tell!


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 6, 2016)

Olive went back into heat two weeks after being bred to Roscoe so I bred them again. He also bred Tilda the day after so that leaves us with April 11th and 12th due dates for Olive and Tilda as well. I placed Scarlet in with Rebel now hoping he will get her bred and Roscoe is still in with May, Olive and Tilda with no signs of interest in them.  we will have babies from all four does in late march- april!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 31, 2016)

So I was finally home in the daylight! Here are some better pics of the girls in their chubby glory. My bucks are very well off weight wise as well.... I guess I'd rather they be bigger bellies (the boys) than too thin in this cold weather. The girls are all baby I believe. And winter coats. 

Scarlet




Tilda



May



Olive


----------



## luvmypets (Dec 31, 2016)

Very excited for you!


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 31, 2016)

Thanks dear! We are too! They seem to be growing bellies by the day.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 31, 2016)

It is wonderful to take a step back and enjoy and look forward to new life!


----------



## TAH (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 1, 2017)

With all the 'Wide Bodies' they are having a difficult time keeping those hooves on the Hay and off the snow... especially standing side by side...


----------



## samssimonsays (Jan 1, 2017)

They so are! They have been spreading it out for that reason.


----------



## samssimonsays (Jan 1, 2017)

Any guesses on how many each will have? 

Originally I thought singles for olive, scarlet and tilda with twins for may.... Now, I'm not so sure... Olive is smaller compared to the others by a pinch so she could be showing more for that reason. She was also first bred. And tilda has such a thick, both wide and deep, body that she has the space to hide any babies in there. Both of them are ff. May had twins her first year and scarlet had a single her first.... I did not own them for either.


----------



## samssimonsays (Jan 2, 2017)

Olive belly



 


Well we figured out that when pregnant, olive is a little turd nugget. 


 
She looks like may does in the summer. May looks almost black right now.


----------



## samssimonsays (Jan 2, 2017)

I managed to get some pics yesterday in the cold before my fingers started to hurt.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 2, 2017)

Great Pics Sam!! Just Love the tongue sticking out  was it at you for the shot....or trying to catch a Flake?


----------



## samssimonsays (Jan 2, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Great Pics Sam!! Just Love the tongue sticking out  was it at you for the shot....or trying to catch a Flake?


She's got some attitude for sure!


----------



## nstone630 (Jan 3, 2017)

Oh the spring will be so exciting for you!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 3, 2017)

samssimonsays said:


> Well we figured out that when pregnant, olive is a little turd nugget.


Sorry, but that's pretty much all alpines!   

ETA excited to see your first kids!


----------



## samssimonsays (Jan 3, 2017)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Sorry, but that's pretty much all alpines!
> 
> ETA excited to see your first kids!


 You are SO right! Funny thing is that she doesn't jump out. She just dances up there. May, her half sister and other Alpine, on the other hand HAS used it to get out. It was during a snow storm and she regretted it. Even learned her lesson!  That is NOT common for goats in general


----------



## samssimonsays (Jan 3, 2017)

nstone630 said:


> Oh the spring will be so exciting for you!!


It will and I can't wait! 2 years I have waited for my very own kidding thread


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 3, 2017)

Wishing you a Blessed Kidding season!


----------



## samssimonsays (Jan 22, 2017)

1-22-17 updated pics. 2-2.5 months along


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 22, 2017)

I would guess that the Excitement level has increased as much or more than the size of their "Bellys&Bumps". 
I'm certainly adding ya to my Watch List  
Because this will be well worth Watching!


----------



## samssimonsays (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks! I had someone ask me "why I would make mixes" It sort of bugged me and yet, no matter how much I thought it out, I wouldn't trade my Tilda, Olive Or May (most days for May, some days she really get to me  ) as Tilda was our FIRST goat and that is special and Olive was our second planned goat (our actual second goat was only to hold Tilda off until we found another doe). I may not be interested in adding any more of other breeds in after this point and focusing on strictly the Nubians but Alpine Nubian crosses are common up here and Saanan/Nubians are an amazing cross that I would add more of in a heart beat. I have learned to brush it off after that comment as I won't be bringing in an Alpine buck just for two unpapered girls whom I only plan to milk..... Olive is our "little goat that could" as she had soooo many odds stacked against her to make it to a healthy weight we would consider breeding her at.. She did and both myself, and her breeder are super excited about it. She is our baby and known as the favorite  but don't tell the others or they may hold their babies hostage  Tilda is our talker and boy is she a character! May, she is a sweet goat to people and other goats but BOY is she vicious when it comes to any kind of threat. She killed rabbits because she viewed them as threats, she went after the cat and dogs as well but since teaching her that our dogs and animals are ok, she has mellowed out a lot and things are peaceful again. PHEW! BUT, she would lay her life down to protect the other goats so why not keep her around, right?  But, alas. Our nubians are where my heart lies. Those floppy eared, goofy running, clumsy oafs are just my


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 23, 2017)

Oh yes please ignore those people. I love mixes, and since I'm not going to have an equal number of bucks and does (not very sustainable), I will have very few purebreds (Nigies). A good milker is a good milker.


----------



## Calendula (Jan 23, 2017)

You have such beautiful goats.  And I agree, ignore what those other people say. Not only are they your goats to do what you want to with, but buying a buck for goats whose breed isn't what you want to focus on doesn't seem very beneficial.

I can't wait to see kids! I'm getting a couple Nubian doelings this year, but it'll  be a few years before I get their silly kids, so your does will have to suffice.
When are yours due?


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 23, 2017)

Well Sam I have never had or owned a "Papered" animal in my lifetime, and probably never will...not that I'm against them, but it isn't papers that is important to me. If I am the owner, then what another does or says does not, and will not affect my desire or care for my animals. I am as proud of my little ones as any owner is of their "Champion Stock". I certainly don't down them for it, and don't expect to be downed either. I've never been a Show person, but respect those that are and if the respect isn't mutual then, they can just "Stick it in a Pipe and Smoke it".


----------



## samssimonsays (Jan 23, 2017)

Thank you both so much! I am looking forward to any babies the girls give! I did what you are @Calendula I bought babies and finally, my wait is drawing to an end with only 2.5-3 months left of waiting EEEK!!!


----------



## samssimonsays (Jan 23, 2017)

@CntryBoy777 Thank you LOL. That gave me a good chuckle and was just what I needed!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## nstone630 (Jan 23, 2017)

Oh I can't wait to see what you end up with.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 23, 2017)

So your goats are due starting in April?


----------



## Calendula (Jan 23, 2017)

Oh yes. I remember the long two year wait until I could have my own kids. I spent the time when I was waiting for my girl last year by reading any and everything I could and preparing myself for any possible complication. 

Are you going to let them be dam-raised or bottle-feed? I remember that was a big decision for us.


----------



## samssimonsays (Jan 23, 2017)

Yep! April already! EEk! Possibly end of March for Olive but she went back into heat 2 weeks later so I am expecting that date but preparing for the first. 

We are gone a minimum of 12 hours a day so we will be dam raising. Maybe one day we will do bottle kids but for now It will be the moms unless something happens.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 23, 2017)

My dam raised goats are all lovely and super friendly. 

I'm so excited for you!


----------



## samssimonsays (Jan 23, 2017)

Mine too. It just takes time to make sure yousocialize them to make them friendly. Our bucklings both had never really been handled, one for 4.5 weeks never touched, the other 12 weeks occassionally handled and both are about as big of hams you could imagine now. 

We also already have about 6 families between our friends and coworkers who have already lined up to come bring kids to meet the kids LOL. That is not including my neighbors grand kids and our own families and grown friends who want to come out to see them.


----------



## Calendula (Jan 23, 2017)

Hopefully the weather will be warm for you by then! 

Personally, I like my dam raised kid from last year better than the bottle-fed ones. Don't get me wrong, I loved bottle-feeding the kids and I'm thankful for the experience, but they're so clingy. All over me all the time and make it very difficult to clean out their pen or do much of anything!  My dam-raised doe is still loving (she's one of the first to come up for love), but she also isn't all over me the whole time and she doesn't mind if I'm in the yard and not paying full attention to her. Plus, she's better on the milk stand than the other three, and I think maybe it's because she used to get on it with her mother? Or my milk stand training has just improved.

Are you going to milk? If so, please tell me you've started milk stand training. That was my biggest mistake.


----------



## samssimonsays (Jan 24, 2017)

We are milking, I have 2 who were FF last year prior to me purchasing them, Scarlet I bought with a kid at her side that was 4.5 weeks old and had never been trained. We struggled hard core through that... But eventually we figured each other out and all went smoothly "most" days. May was already stand trained when I bought her at 8 weeks fresh. VERY thankful for that! But bringing her into our routine really messed things up for a while until I figured out that May needed to go before Scarlet. I figured Scarlet would be upset if I didn't do her first and struggled through both of them being horrid on the stand and then one day I tried it opposite and all went smooth from that day on. May is the herd queen, Scarlet a close second at the moment. My SNubian doe, Tilda, developed a precocious udder last year and I milked her a little but I had been stand training her and my little Olive last year after I got the stand built for Scarlet.


----------



## Calendula (Jan 24, 2017)

Well that's good.  When I get my Nubian kids, that's the first thing I'm going to do. Fighting a ND was hard enough.

I never thought about changing up the order... My herd queen has been going last with our practices... I love this website. I learn something new every day!


----------



## samssimonsays (Jan 24, 2017)

Calendula said:


> Well that's good.  When I get my Nubian kids, that's the first thing I'm going to do. Fighting a ND was hard enough.
> 
> I never thought about changing up the order... My herd queen has been going last with our practices... I love this website. I learn something new every day!


I know right?! I would have never thought of it but @Ferguson K (I am pretty sure) mentioned trying it. I was about ready to give up and tada! LOL


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 24, 2017)

our does are milk in order that they have kidded and so far that has worked pretty good for us. This year we will be adding our FF Lamancha doe so


----------



## samssimonsays (Jan 24, 2017)

I don't know what Scarlet's deal was but she would not have it. Maybe because May was in the barn in her stall (quarantine) and watching her?  My goats are just weird!


----------



## Ferguson K (Jan 24, 2017)

We changed up the order three times last year when the does got wimpy on us. Zinnia and Onyx fought about who went first, and I brought Prudence and Lilly in first. Then Red and Aelia got moved to the back of the line as more does freshened.

That's when you went *DING* with your girls.


----------



## samssimonsays (Jan 24, 2017)

Hahaha I thought it was you that made the connection possible for me


----------



## Ferguson K (Jan 24, 2017)

Yes it was!


----------



## Calendula (Jan 25, 2017)

I can't believe it, but it actually worked! Thank you guys so much!

Don't worry, Sam. I don't think your does are weird in the least.  I think they're just spoiled like mine.

They're still jerks on the milking stand, but not nearly as bad as they were.  Yesterday, the does hopped right up without me having to lead them to the stand and they stood there politely. We don't have the head gate on yet, so usually they have pretty much "free reign" and Daphne, the herd queen, likes to turn around or jump off despite the delicious food and treats I'm offering her. But yesterday, she calmly ate all of her food and just did her angry hoof stomping, but didn't move a muscle.
Winona, my ten-month-old doe, is my best "milker" and she won't even be milked for another year!  Her favorite thing in the world is the milking stand.


----------



## samssimonsays (Jan 25, 2017)

I am so glad it worked!


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 6, 2017)

Well, I'm really not sure who took and who did. I hope to try to bump them tomorrow as we are just under two months away from the start of kidding!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 6, 2017)

Can't wait to see kids!!!


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 7, 2017)

Me too! 

I am not sure what I will do if none of them took beside


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 7, 2017)

hope you can figure it out, I haven't had luck with trying to bump and see.


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 7, 2017)

I caved.... .I ordered the P-Test for the goats.... I will let y'all know if they work. But I have read a lot of folks having success with this test, folks with false positives and others with false negatives if tested too early but mine are between 3 and 4 months pregnant now nearly? So hopefully they work...


----------



## Calendula (Feb 9, 2017)

Goats love to hide babies and make you worry for months that they aren't pregnant, I swear...

I hope they all (or at least most!) of them took.


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 9, 2017)

Good to know LOL


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 14, 2017)

Ptests have shipped... Hopefully Saturday I will know! 

Olive 



 
Tilda 


 
Scarlet 


 
May


----------



## Baymule (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## babsbag (Feb 14, 2017)

Hope that they are all bred. I have two I need to test but I will have a friend draw blood for me.  One was sick with the ear infection and on antibiotics shortly after she was bred and she sure isn't looking 3 months bred. The other doe does look pregnant but she hasn't settled in 3 or 4 years. She had a uterine infection after a miscarry and has never settled since. She comes into heat and I always breed her but she always cycles again and again and I breed her every time and then in late summer she actually comes into milk.  This year she cycled one time and I bred her and never saw her in heat again and she is getting quite large, but she is a really BIG doe so hard to say. I would love a kid from her.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 15, 2017)

Keep us posted on how the tests go


----------



## nstone630 (Feb 16, 2017)

Well for sure Olive must be bred! LOL she looks huge. The others could be questionable.


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 16, 2017)

She does @nstone630 ! But our Buck also looks similar when he's eaten well LOL. I am hoping the tests either come tonight or tomorrow and I will get to test them out and know for next year!


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 16, 2017)

What???? Your buck is pregnant?


 Lol sorry I have to entertain myself somehow, we've got 3 feet of snow on the ground.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 16, 2017)

Maybe he's trying to get brownie points with the girls


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 16, 2017)

Ok, if you didn't know Ras was a boy you'd think he's pregnant as well! He's super chunky!


----------



## nstone630 (Feb 16, 2017)

I just purchased a supposed to be bred doe. She's not showing at all. But, all does present different. Good luck with the ptest!


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 16, 2017)

Hahahaha He is gaining sympathy weight??? Gotta love the boys! 

Good luck to you as well @nstone630


----------



## babsbag (Feb 16, 2017)

@samssimonsays 

Did you see your does get bred or did you just pen them with the buck for a few months?


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 16, 2017)

babsbag said:


> @samssimonsays
> 
> Did you see your does get bred or did you just pen them with the buck for a few months?


I hand bred Olive and Tilda and I penned May with the buck and Scarlet with the other buck. Scarlet and May don't show signs of heat and we were dealing with Rumely and Sadie's epilepsy and I didn't want to miss a year with them so bit the bullet and just turned them out with them.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 16, 2017)

I used to breed that way and it is certainly easier and I may do it again next year but I will put a marking harness on my buck so I know which does are bred. I will change the crayon in the harness to a different color every week or two so I know the dates too. I also have a bunch of does that don't show their heats very well. This year was the worst and I have does due almost everyday for about a month. UGH!!! Just ordered another barn cam last night, my goal is one for each pen and this will make 4 so I need two more. 

Hope that the tests are positive and correct, they sure can hide those kids. On a first timer I really look at udders more than sides. They often have a single the first time so they may not get very big.


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 16, 2017)

babsbag said:


> I used to breed that way and it is certainly easier and I may do it again next year but I will put a marking harness on my buck so I know which does are bred. I will change the crayon in the harness to a different color every week or two so I know the dates too. I also have a bunch of does that don't show their heats very well. This year was the worst and I have does due almost everyday for about a month. UGH!!! Just ordered another barn cam last night, my goal is one for each pen and this will make 4 so I need two more.
> 
> Hope that the tests are positive and correct, they sure can hide those kids. On a first timer I really look at udders more than sides. They often have a single the first time so they may not get very big.



I don't know ho wyou do it! I would be worn out to say the least.

So far there is no udder development on anyone. My two were dried off completely in August, when my Grandpa got sick as I couldn't keep up with that and family things at that time, so they have no udder at all left. I keep checking and they hate it.  And the two first up, Olive and Tilda, are my FF's My second Fresheners, May and Scarlet, are the two who showed no heat cycles and are the "skinny" ones. I say "skinny" because they are not actually skinny, just not showing LOL. May had twins as a FF and Scarlet a single. Olives mom knew how to throw a party as she had only twins her first year and last year with triplets the 5 years in between that. Tilda was from a doe who had twins all 3 years she was bred, tilda was a year three baby and I am no longer in contact with her so I have no clue what the doe has had since.


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 16, 2017)

First goat tested was olive. Shed be due match 24th, possibly two weeks later as she cycled again two weeks after we bred her the first time and I bred her again. Says she's late term. that's fairly accurate, right? 






I will be testing my other girls this weekend. It was dark when I got home and have to wash the containers and syringe in between each test.


----------



## TAH (Feb 16, 2017)

nstone630 said:


> I just purchased a supposed to be bred doe. She's not showing at all. But, all does present different. Good luck with the ptest!


I was wondering what breed?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 16, 2017)

It will be interesting to see if the tests are accurate!


----------



## babsbag (Feb 16, 2017)

How dare you put me on hold like that. I was waiting for a run down on each goat, darn. 

  I would say that due in a month +/- would be considered late term.   The one goat that I really want to test always comes into milk so obviously her hormones are a little strange so I would be afraid that this test would show her bred even when she isn't.


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 17, 2017)

Hahahaha ! Ooops! Don't mean to leave y'all hangin!

I figured you get 10 of them for $30 ($5 of that is shipping) so it was worth a try for me. DH thinks I have absolutely lost my mind wandering around waiting for one of them to pee first but he was quick to yell that Olive was peeing for me to catch it  He was also very interested in the results of that little test!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 17, 2017)

You could always hand your DH a catch pan and have him help you!   If your goats are anything like ours the second you try to do something- all of them are there to help!!


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 17, 2017)

YES! May tried to put her mouth in the ladle....


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 18, 2017)

Well, after all these months of waiting. May finally went into heat.... Roscoe covered her today  won't be when I want them but there will be kids! Which, whatever. Lol. Fingers crossed she took this time! I guess she really does show signs of heat she just wasn't cycling before. Whoo!


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 18, 2017)

Yay!


----------



## TAH (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 19, 2017)

Looks like scarlet is soon to go into heat now..... Will be catching her this time as she's in with rebel now.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 19, 2017)

It was so nice today that the girls were out enjoying it with me. 



You can see olives belly in the far left pic haha. And tilda had been rubbing her head on the broken hay feeder courtesy of may breaking everything..... Scarlet has a small bald spot on the top of her head from doing it too.... Ugh.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 19, 2017)

Sorry- you lost me at "it was so nice today"
 WHITE STUFF 

I was outside at 2am in a t shirt this morning! It was seventy-five degrees today!

…anyway they are looking great and I'm so excited for you to have your own goat kids!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 19, 2017)

You have some nice does, hope you get kids soon!


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 19, 2017)

Hehe GW it was 50 and I was shoveling snow in a t-shirt this morning. Us northerners have issues!!


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 20, 2017)

Hahahhaa it was 50* here too and I was out in just a long sleeved shirt sweating. We have been breaking temp records here for being warmest February temps! I'm ok with that. Today is even supposed to rain..... :/ ugh. Oh well! 

Thank you all! We are super excited and I honestly don't care that I have to wait longer. I'm just happy I caught them and they really do show heat signs! Well.... Joureys still out on scarlet if she does or not but may tries to mount her. She's never tried to do that before to any does.... So that's a good sign.. Right? Lol. Rebel wasn't quite interested in her yet but he was romancing her. Which seems to be normal for all of my girls so far. Day one they romance and day two they are ready to stand.


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 4, 2017)

Well, Tilda went into heat today and Roscoe covered her several times, eagerly. It is looking like Olive should still be due March 24th or April 14th depending on what cycle she took during and Tilda did not take when I bred her for April 16th kids. I will still be watching her the 16th of April but it is looking more like August 1st will be her new due date... I never did see Rebel cover Scarlet so I am hoping and praying she is due in July as well as May was mounting her 2 days after her cycle ended and she was covered by Roscoe due for July 18th kids. 

As much as I was hoping for April kids, this will give us plenty of time to do the barn renovations and get the fencing situated by then.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 15, 2017)

Olives ligs are starting to soften and she's growing her cute little ff udder! Lots of movment from baby in there too,!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 15, 2017)

So exciting!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 15, 2017)

Waiting on babies!!!


----------



## babsbag (Mar 15, 2017)

Everyone seems to be anxiously awaiting their kids and I am wishing I had another month instead of 3 days. I need to clean pens and finish my tack room...and again it rains.


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 15, 2017)

We never got the stall clean so I made a new one lol.


----------



## Jenn27 (Mar 16, 2017)

I love all of these kidding threads! Not much change with Missy this morning. Her udder is getting progressively fuller, and I still see movement on both sides.  As big as she is, I'm really hoping for twins for her this time around.  Still saying "any day now". She is in full on Doe Code mode.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 16, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> Hehe GW it was 50 and I was shoveling snow in a t-shirt this morning. Us northerners have issues!!





samssimonsays said:


> Hahahhaa it was 50* here too and I was out in just a long sleeved shirt sweating. We have been breaking temp records here for being warmest February temps! I'm ok with that. Today is even supposed to rain..... :/ ugh. Oh well!.



50- um I am in a coat at 50 degrees!  NH Homesteader your last sentence says it all! "Us northerners have issues!"   

So excited for you Sam!


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 16, 2017)

Haha! @Jenn27 Thankfully I hand bred Olive but she cycled two weeks later so we have definite due dates for her.  

@Southern by choice yes, we do have issues! And thank yoou! Y'all know how long I have waited for this! LOL! My 3rd year with them and my first kidding!


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 19, 2017)

We are down to days before olives first due date. Her udder looks not near ready enough to be due for her first but we will be ready on the off chance that she is. So excited!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 19, 2017)

When is her date again?


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 19, 2017)

24th of this month, 14th of next.


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 21, 2017)

Olives udder doubled in a day. It is still small but  I can't believe it popped so quickly! I am starting to wonder (and worry) that she will go THIS week instead of two weeks from now. Of course we have now dropped to "Unseasonably cold" for our area.... getting that heat lamp ready tonight!


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## luvmypets (Mar 21, 2017)

Yay! My birthday is the 24th!


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 21, 2017)

Just did my first bed time check of my first kidding season..... These temps and her dropping have me nervous. Her udder is not looking any different from yesterday, ligs still there. Baby movement at feeding. No signs at all but yet I have a fear and a feeling in my gut abiut something I'm not sure about.... It is that knot feeling I get when I know something is wrong but not what it is? I hate it. Barn seemed warm in there, water was not frozen which is a good sign but doesn't mean fresh wet babes wouldn't get chilled.... Just worry.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 21, 2017)

Take a deep breath- just keep watching her and go from there. Try not to stress too much 

You are right, she very well could go this week (or maybe not LOL). Our alpine doe didn't get her udder until she kidded. 

Looking forward to the babies!


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 22, 2017)

That's my concern lol. We've dropped back down into single digits and aren't making it above freezing as a high for temps so that's what has me rattled. And somehow I have two due dates a day apart in my phone calander. One says the 23rd so I think that one may be right as it was entered on my phone that day? I don't know....i do know that one day isn't exactly a big deal lol. But either way. The temps have me nervous.


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 23, 2017)

Today is Olive's first due date, still no signs and for that I am thankful. I am not anxious about when she will have them or what to do. I am worried about IF she has them with these darn temps! The barn is bedded down with extra hay and staying very warm with not even a thin layer of ice over the water so I am hoping that is enough. She is stalled with Scarlet, our Nubian doe who is a phenomenal mother and super gentle. Hopefully if Olive flakes and doesn't know what she is doing she will step in and help.... I don't know. They have a very good relationship and Scarlet is always protecting Olive so..... Olive is also not stressed anymore now that Scarlet is with her, before she was very upset. Last night the baby was not as active, but night before is was like it was trying to climb out of her left side.... it had to have fully extended all of its legs out all the way as it was a perfect triangle on her side and I felt feet  She just looked at me with this pathetic look that screamed "make it stop". Other than that, she is still her normal self and no change. I keep checking her udder, ligs and for discharge. Unless it hits May with no kid from her I will not be a victim of the doe code. You can quote me on that later when I fall victim    We do bed checks now, just in case. And morning checks, just in case. And I am spending more time just loving on her during chores because she loves her people and without May in with her she gets all the people loves. 

But since everyone loves a good picture,


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 23, 2017)

and  When is it supposed to warm up there? Today should be the last of our cold snap, hope yours is ending soon too!


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 23, 2017)

We are to be getting more freezing rain tonight and into tomorrow with a "wintery mix" I guess. They highs in the high 30's to low 40's mid day but back down to 20's or so at night. Past two days were single digits in the am though. So anything higher is better..... I want to avoid using the heat lamp at all costs but I will if necessary.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 23, 2017)

Ice is falling from the sky. Its below freezing. Accidents are happening. No change in olive other than some more loosening ligs. No change in udder. Baby still going crazy stretching in there when she eats and when I tickle her side lol. 

I sure am ready for spring.....


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 23, 2017)

thunderstorms by us with hail.....


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 23, 2017)

Hens and Roos said:


> thunderstorms by us with hail.....


We have thunder too. Be safe!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 23, 2017)

Be safe too!  I don't think we are going to freeze tonight.


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 23, 2017)

Always makes me nervous....


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 24, 2017)

It's snowing here now. What is this "spring" thing everyone keeps talking about?

How's she doing this morning?


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 24, 2017)

I don't know... we "might" hit high 30's-low 40's today but back down into 20's tonight.... 

She is still no change. I am still nervous about her kidding in this cold but now I am feeling more secure in if she does for the fact that It is not getting cold enough in my barn with Scarlet's added body heat to freeze even a thin layer of frost over water and frozen water buckets are still able to thaw when placed in there.


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 25, 2017)

Ligs feel gone. She's dropped. She ate like a champ. Baby is moving like mad. Udder has grown slightly. 

Top left is a week ago. Top right Monday. Bottom left Wednesday. Bottom right tonight. Small changes. Nothing major.


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 26, 2017)

Comparison of last night at 1045 and this am at 745. Her tail is always up and today she couldn't hold it up at all so this is definitely a big change. Some slight discharge on the side of her tail as well.. And looking sunken in. She also had very little interest that I was in there. She is ALWAYS STANDING UP ON THE GATE HOLLERING.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 26, 2017)

If you have her in a kidding stall, put a step-stool or small chair in there for her. We now do this for all our girls and it gives them something to elevate their front end to help them position the kids. Sounds crazy but every one of our does used it and the the only doe that had complications didn't have anything in with her. Probably a coincidence in this case but you never know.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 26, 2017)

interesting tip @Goat Whisperer, we will have to try it!


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 26, 2017)

I just checked her and she had no interest in standing when I went in with her. She had some more discharge on her tail. Whiter than before but still not a lot. She was making a different noise while breathing. At first I was concerned it was raspy breathing but then realized she was actually making a noise while exhaling. I checked her back end to see if anything was different and then she stood up and was looking back at her butt and stomach. Very quiet compared to usual. Just hauled everything out to the barn ready to go.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 26, 2017)

It's raining and 32-34 *. Usually the barn feels dry and warm but today it feels damp and chilly. I plugged in heat lamp to try to neutralize that. She may be days off, a week or two. But now, I wait.


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 26, 2017)

More discharge. Flagging her tail. And stretching using the stool @Goat Whisperer good idea! Udder has filled in a little more on one side as well.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 26, 2017)

Looks like it's gonna be a long night! 
Do you have to work tomorrow? 

Can't wait to see the kid/s!


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 26, 2017)

Ok too much time to switch to

So excited for this!


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 26, 2017)

I do have to work tomorrow! Sigh. Oh well!
VUlva is starting to swell out more. Baby is still moving. She is eating but she's not. She acted interested and I fed and she nibbled then just watched me. Heat lamp on. Downloaded a baby monitor app for my phone and tablet and had that out there for a bit but am charging it for when it is needed. Oh. And one side of her udder has doubled.


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 26, 2017)

You must be so excited! Let doe-code begin!!


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 26, 2017)

Hahaha I am excited but it will happen when it happens. I'll be hooking up the baby monitor for the night and my mom will be here during the day tomorrow for sure to check on her.


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 26, 2017)

No change here. Baby is still moving but slowing down. She's not distressed but not eating either. Not stretching much I think she is just enjoying the stool to play with. I keep finding it flipped upside down.....


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 26, 2017)

samssimonsays said:


> No change here. Baby is still moving but slowing down. She's not distressed but not eating either. Not stretching much I think she is just enjoying the stool to play with. I keep finding it flipped upside down.....


Now you see how I felt. The constant observing and tracking every little change..and all of the sudden when you least expect it you have babies. So excited to see what she gives you!


----------



## Ferguson K (Mar 26, 2017)

I need to charge my phone.  Is going to be a long night!


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 26, 2017)

Lol I'm not too "worried" or anything now. Temps are going up and all should be fine now. She will go when she's ready but being my first time I want to note what I'm seeing here to refer back to when my next girls get ready.


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 27, 2017)

Update. No babies. No pawing. No discharge. My mom will be by to check on her throughout the day but I don't think it's today. She's definately getting ready tho. Still not a lot of stretching it talking. But absolutely no change from bedtime last night.


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 28, 2017)

Photos from our 53* day yesterday! 

You will see tilda, rebel and his attachment and olive and her udder filling in nicely along with scarlet derping it up.


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 28, 2017)

Progress with olive. Love watching the changes as she matures from young Alpine to milking dairy goat.


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 30, 2017)

No change in Olive other than she has dropped more and baby is slowing down in movement as is Olive.

3/23 was day 145 (I just now counted on the calendar, before now i was using an online calculator) for her first due date but 4/13 is also day 145 for her second due date. so she should be either day 152 or day 131.  Super excited for this. I have waited too long. I am just enjoying documenting hers and my firsts along the way now. Taking the time to learn HER signs and how reading how she is doing. I really am enjoying the little things with her and although bummed out about her being the only doe who took for spring babies, I am glad that I can focus on her 100% and give her the extra love and attention she wants and needs without having to give it to the other 3 at the same time as well. She is really starting to slow down now and you can see "the struggle is real" moments in her now. She has required lots of extra hugs and neck scratches the past week haha. I will gladly give em!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 30, 2017)

Cant wait to see what she has


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 30, 2017)

I have been talking and keeping the gal I got her and May from updated and she is very excited for me. Keeps asking how I am holding up lol. Oddly enough, even though I am baby goat hungry, I am not having a difficult time waiting for them like I thought I would be and the time is actually flying by.... now that it has been said, watch it slow to a halt. working all day helps. But I have the vet on standby in case anything goes wrong and her breeder has also said I can call her if I need anything. I am as prepared as I can be at this point. I feel confident in that for the most part but still bordering on the I have no clue what to expect since every goat is different.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 30, 2017)

Hang in there!!! Keeping busy does help to pass the time  Raining here today


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 30, 2017)

Hens and Roos said:


> Hang in there!!! Keeping busy does help to pass the time  Raining here today


Oh man! It rained here yesterday and is nice out today. Funny how that works!


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 3, 2017)

She's dropping more. But it's not letting me upload photos.....


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 3, 2017)

samssimonsays said:


> She's dropping more. But it's not letting me upload photos.....


I've been having the same issue, photos from my phone are fine but photos from my camera have to be screenshotted before they can be posted.


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 3, 2017)

I 


luvmypets said:


> I've been having the same issue, photos from my phone are fine but photos from my camera have to be screenshotted before they can be posted.


Can't even do my phone.... It's so frustrating.


----------



## TAH (Apr 3, 2017)

Since may is gone are you going to keep a doling?


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Apr 3, 2017)

I had that problem with posting photos. My older son showed me how to edit it in paint and reduce the size to 85%. Then I was able to load them.


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 4, 2017)

TAH said:


> Since may is gone are you going to keep a doling?


We won't this year since we are building a registered nubian herd but we might have a couple surprises as well. Lol. We will see. Right now we have one pair of registered Nubians. I hope to add in a few more over the years from superior genetics.


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 4, 2017)

dejavoodoo114 said:


> I had that problem with posting photos. My older son showed me how to edit it in paint and reduce the size to 85%. Then I was able to load them.


Usually I don't have time to do that and when I'm at home its all off my phone. Sigh. If I put the pics into PicsArt and make an collage they work but it is a hassle none the less..... They used to work fine so it's frustrating.


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 4, 2017)

The last time I (and others) had issues it was due to an issue with a site upgrade or something and Nifty fixed it. If you have issues you didn't have before, he'll figure it out and fix it, if there's something actually wrong. Just let him know!


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 4, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> The last time I (and others) had issues it was due to an issue with a site upgrade or something and Nifty fixed it. If you have issues you didn't have before, he'll figure it out and fix it, if there's something actually wrong. Just let him know!


Thanks! I will!


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 14, 2017)

After no change at all for two weeks, 
Half of olives udder went bam! And doubled in size. She has some more discharge. She is day 145 for her second and last due date. 



 


Ligs are still there. Baby was still moving. She is still starved as most goats are ya know. I assume when we have to leave for Easter she will kid haha.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 15, 2017)

No change really but she has a nice nest dug out in her stall. And a little more discharge but not a lot. Not sure if it was the lighting or if her udder grew more or not lol. I'm pretty sure the one half grew more.... She did this earlier on as well where half the udder grew first then the second caught up so I'm not worried about it but it is turning out very nice!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 15, 2017)

Melanie has no ligs as of this morning but


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 15, 2017)

Congrats Sam! or more Olive but still!!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Apr 15, 2017)

Can't wait to see Olive's baby(ies)!  Is she bred to Rebel?


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 15, 2017)

I no sooner post this and went out and found a sweet little surprise! She had a sweet little (10#) buckling all ckeaned off and nursing with the after birth passed mostly. He is adorable and we are all smitten with the first birth here at blazing acres!


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 15, 2017)

Those pictures are classics.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 15, 2017)

Congrats


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 15, 2017)

So happy for you!


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 15, 2017)

Thabk you all! You can get I have many many more hahaha. Those were just for my phone background!


----------



## TAH (Apr 15, 2017)

WAY TO GO OLIVE!!!! 
Congrats!


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 15, 2017)

I already milked olive and got a cup of colostrum for the freezer and stopped. She milks like a dream both in her super soft and easy to milk udder and how she stood for me like an old pro. Amazing. She is an excellent mom for a first timer. Stella is in love. Absolutely in love with him. If you couldn't tell by the photos she us in. About every ten minutes she needs to go check him in the barn.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 15, 2017)

Ahhhhhhhhhh....congrats!  How exciting - I remember my first babies about a hundred years ago, lol.  You never forget that!


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 15, 2017)

Oh my goodness! He is soooooo cute! I just love those ears! I love those hunkin legs and feet!  
Strong Nubian genetics in there!


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 15, 2017)

Oh yes! He is identical color to mom with Nubian everything else and the frosted ears and nose along with the more Roman nose! They came out strong in him! He's a chunk a monk lol. So sweet and laid back at only an hour old he knew who his people were.


----------



## TAH (Apr 15, 2017)

Are you going to wether him?


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 15, 2017)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhh....congrats!  How exciting - I remember my first babies about a hundred years ago, lol.  You never forget that!


This is for sure a very special day for us. Very special. One of our first goats has the first baby here. In fact. She's the goat that won my husband over to even think about dairy goats or more than two goats. So it's an extra special birth. I've waited two years for this lol.


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 15, 2017)

TAH said:


> Are you going to wether him?


We might. Most likely will. We won't be keeping him but I may have a person who's been expressing interest in a couple of pets.


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 15, 2017)

Be ready for pic over load hahah. I'm in looove. 

Stella a first meeting. It was love at first sight.


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 16, 2017)

Well, Tilda was supposed to be day 145 tomorrow but she came into heat again in February so I need her. So I don't know.... She's not showing any signs of being far along and I know some goats don't. She all of a sudden developed a little bit of an udder on one side yesterday. I'll be making another stall and watching her closely just in case but I don't have high hopes for her to kid. She had a precotious udder last year as well so it could just be that.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Apr 16, 2017)

The buckling Olive had is beautiful! Will you be keeping him?


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 16, 2017)

Goatgirl47 said:


> The buckling Olive had is beautiful! Will you be keeping him?


We will not be keeping him. We are moving towards a papered Nubian herd and will be selling his daddy Roscoe as well. Olive and tilda will be out only non papered Nubian goats that we keep. Olive is milking like a dream and she delivered a nearly 10# kid on her own. She's also about 20-40# smaller than our other goats so that is a major plus for us. She's also an excellent mom so we are excited to see what the years to come bring with her. Tilda is half Nubian half saanan so she will be a milker as well. Their daughters will make great milking additions to any family looking for a good milker without the price tag a papered pure bred brings. Higher butter fat and good udders and capacity should come along with the doelings produced by any of our girls. Eeek! We will see what Cece and scarlet out on the ground next year and determine if we hold any back or not from either of them.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 16, 2017)

Congrats on your first baby goat


----------



## Ferguson K (Apr 16, 2017)

I'm still excited for you!!!

When I saw the text I squealed out loud. 

Pretty sure my employee that was standing by me thought I had lost it!


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 16, 2017)

Thank you @OneFineAcre and @Ferguson K I bet hahaha. I've had some moments like that at work from you too! We are over the moon with him. He's adorable. He's the sweetest thing I've ever seen. Also the first brand new baby goat I've been around hahaha. He already recognizes us as family and Stella as well. They are bonding well together in their stall still. Our temps are of course dropping again.... Yay.... so we have them tucked away with the heat lamp in their stall.


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 16, 2017)

love him! So exciting and such a relief to have your first kid born on the farm in such a non-dramatic way!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 16, 2017)

So happy for you!!!

Congratulations on your very first Blazing Acres kid!


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 17, 2017)

Hahahaha non dramatic is right! I walked in and saw something hanging from her and ran out yelling to my husband "she's having 'em" he came running and we both walked in to him standing and cleaned off nearly dry hahaha. She was already passing the after birth. He's so laid back and just chill. Super friendly and not as independent as others I've seen? He really likes to be next to someone, Maybe because he's a single? He actually enjoys being held if that's even a thing lol. When we pick him up he snuggles in and just chills. His legs go from bucking around when he's trying to jump around to limp when he comes off the ground in our arms. Not like Roscoe was at all hahaha.


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 17, 2017)

Here he is in my arms his first day. My parents came over to meet him that day and they live 45 minutes away from us. They are in love as well. We already have other family planning on when to come see him! He's sleeping here by the way.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 17, 2017)

Ahhhhhh!  He's a doll!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 17, 2017)

Congrats Sam!! So cute!


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 17, 2017)

I was sooooo wrapped up in him that I didn't even think to share him with y'all until night when he was put away and the high was starting to come down  But at least I shared pics as soon as y'all knew about him hahaha. It is a very good thing he is a HE not a SHE or it would be hard to part with him


----------



## Ferguson K (Apr 17, 2017)

You forgot to tell them his name! It's perfect for him!


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 17, 2017)

Hahaha that's right.! His name is ralphie


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 17, 2017)

Great name!    (but why did I think you were going to say his name was Popeye, lol?)


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 17, 2017)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Great name!    (but why did I think you were going to say his name was Popeye, lol?)


  THAT would have been a hoot! I don't think he is wild enough to own such a name, at least not yet lol!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Apr 17, 2017)

He is so cute.  When is your next doe due?


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 17, 2017)

Goatgirl47 said:


> He is so cute.  When is your next doe due?


We aren't sure she took the first time. Shed be day 150 in 10 days I think? But she's got nothing happening. We will be ready and I'm watching carefully but I think she's due August 10th...


----------



## samssimonsays (May 2, 2017)

UPDATE: 

Tilda has a bit of an udder trying to start, bigger than a precocious udder and one side is bigger than the other. There is "milk" in it but she is showing no signs of having a belly or anything. I am 90% sure I felt movement and saw it one day so that is hopeful. Her Ligs are softening in the slightest as a month ago they were so hard they felt like bone. We will see what happens and if she is bred or not! 

Olive and baby Ralphie are doing wonderful! He is 2 weeks old now and has started being separated at night from her so I can have all the milk in the mornings lol. She is 17 days fresh and on a 9 hour fill gave me just a hair under 6 cups this morning and would have given more but Ralphie's crying made her get antsy and I have learned not to press my luck! Especially since she is giving me just enough milk to feed Ellie, our new bottle baby, in her bottles. All are doing well and I am super antsy for warmer weather again! This weekend I got sunburned and monday we got 3 inches of snow.... ugh. The goats would like to be able to eat their grass....


----------



## Goatgirl47 (May 2, 2017)

That is a good bit of milk! Last year my Alpine doe (as a first freshener) gave six cups of milk if we were lucky.  She usually gave about a quart.

You got a new bottle baby? What breed?


----------



## samssimonsays (May 2, 2017)

Goatgirl47 said:


> six cups of milk if we were lucky.  She usually gave about a quart.


That was normal for Olives sister last year! 6-7 cups max fully milked out! Olive is little but she is Mighty! She is the one we got with a hernia and had some hiccups along the way. Culling wasn't an option as she was our heart and soul at that point and with 2 years to grow she ALMOST hit full height. She will never reach what she should have been but she is only an inch or so smaller at the shoulder and barely shorter length wise. I am beyond happy with her production and I feel like it is a great reward of sorts for sticking it out and loving her anyways. 



Goatgirl47 said:


> You got a new bottle baby? What breed?


We brought home a Nubian doeling. We have moved our herd to Registered Nubians solely with only keeping our Saanan/Nubian doe and Alpine doe (first does on our farm so they are special goats). We hope to be on milk test in the next couple years. Next year we will hold back a doe from our new doe Cece and then the following year will have kids from little Ellie. We had added in one registered doe and one registered buck last year (our first registered nubians) along with an unregistered buck with the doe. Then this year we got Cece, a registered doe, and turned out she has her SG 1*M (we had no clue other than she was registered and in milk) and brought home little Ellie the week after Ralphie was born  She is 10 days older and I have been on a wait list for 2 years from the farm so she was planned loooong in advance just hadn't had a doe born under my picks until her.


----------



## samssimonsays (May 2, 2017)

Olives udder after 9 hours away from baby. It really is as soft as it looks and milks like a dream. Teats will grow with time so I am not holding that against her! They are already bigger than May's were last year at the end of her lactation. 


 
Not sure if you can see the udder "trying" to develop on Tilda (FF). but it really is that uneven right now.... time will tell for when she kids I guess. I am not too concerned about it as she still has a long way to go and Olive started off lopsided too.


----------



## samssimonsays (May 2, 2017)

Baby Ralphie is growing like a weed and has rolls. lol. He almost looks like he could be half boer instead of Nubian! 


 

 

 

 
and laaaaaazy! Yes, he lays down to eat....


 

His daddy, Roscoe at a year old


----------



## Southern by choice (May 2, 2017)

Olive's udder looks great! I know you must be so happy!  

Ellie is the new Nubian doeling right?  She is adorable!!!!!! 

Is this from one of the line ups you sent me?  How old is she?


----------



## samssimonsays (May 2, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> Olive's udder looks great! I know you must be so happy!
> 
> Ellie is the new Nubian doeling right?  She is adorable!!!!!!
> 
> Is this from one of the line ups you sent me?  How old is she?



I am over the moon with her udder and how she milks lol. 

Ellie is the new doeling, thank you!  and she is from Riven Oaks Scallion and Riven Oaks Pachino crossing. She looks just like her grand dam and sire. She was born 4/5. We picked her up at 17 days old. My fear of Bottle babies is gone (almost lol) I am still oober paranoid about her lungs and listen and freak out inside over every sneeze lol. we had a bit of a bumpy start with the nipple we got. (the kind the breeder uses). He said not to make it any bigger for the hole or she'd aspirate but she couldn't get anything out of them and neither could we. I made it a hair bigger and then all was well. But she slept on my moms lap the entire 7 hour drive home. We made 3 stops that we let her out to bounce and chase us and go potty to ware her out.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 2, 2017)

I am so very very happy for you! You have been waiting a long time, I remember looking at the genetics and the goats with you (online lol)  Really pedigree also!
Goldthwaite just did amazing at the shows you should check out their FB page!


----------



## samssimonsays (May 2, 2017)

I don't have a Facebook but yes! I know their lines are great! And there is a buck for sale up here who is beautiful from their lines.  I cannot but I did think twice about it since we drove near there to pick up ellie 

And Yes. Much deliberation over this little girl long before she was even due! This was my 13th doe picked with a reservation for a doeling out of her. All others either had bucks or the does were retained. Ellie came very close to being retained, the grandson deemed her his, so I am lucky! All the wait and disappointment last year and even this year with only one doe taking was all worth it because if they'd have all kid, we wouldn't have brought in Cece who is kastdemures most wanted daughter with her milk star and I wouldn't have my beautiful ellie who is considered blonde with chocolate and even has white spots on her.  so much happy after so much frustration and heartbreak as well as let down.


----------



## NH homesteader (May 3, 2017)

I'm so excited for you! I love Ellie. She is just perfect!!


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 3, 2017)

Olive does have a nice udder


----------



## samssimonsays (May 3, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> I'm so excited for you! I love Ellie. She is just perfect!!


Thanks,! Hahaha I think so too but I'm a little biased!


----------



## samssimonsays (May 3, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> Olive does have a nice udder


Thank you! I am excited for what is to come with her. The genetics are there.. The lady she came from is super happy with her too.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (May 4, 2017)

Ellie is absolutely adorable.  Ralphie is gettin' big!


----------



## samssimonsays (May 4, 2017)

So I got a little closer to a 12 hour fill with olive but it's only a ten hour fill. This weekend I should be able to get a 12. Just not do able while I'm working during the week. I've noticed that with our rain and snow and cold and olive being in the barn without being able to graze on the little grass we finally have has caused her production to drop about half a cup or so. Hoping to get the net fence out of the box and used in the next week or so! Maybe a Sunday project


----------

